# Newbie Bites The Dust On Ebay



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Thought I had really stolen a great lot of 8 wagons + locomotive for $12 on Ebay. :sold: Nice looking Southern Pacific freight train which was my local railroad company in San Jose pre-merger for all its chequered history.










So I completed the purchase through paypal and started researching SP:










Then I remembered the major chemical spill back in 1991 at Dunsmuir.

Dunsmuir spill video: 




And I even started laying out the infamous Cantara loop in SCARM (got this attached thanks to BigEd's instrux from another thread THX BigEd):










Then I realized this Ebay lot is just a static display and the wheels are fixed in a straight line so it won't take curves.

So maybe this will just be modeled as a static display of the Dunsmuir 1991 accident - possibly with reenactments every time my 2 year old granddaughter visits! 

Come to think of it - this may turn out to be the best $12 I ever spend on the hobby 

Dave Nixon


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't understand what you mean? 
If you place the train on the track it will go around the curve fine?
As they ride on rail.

There is a BigEd and me a Big Ed.
I have a space between the name.
There is another member from down under that uses the other one.

If me your welcome.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

The wheels on them things do not turn. The couplers do not swivel although you can "Convert" most of them so they will work but it would cost more money. You would have to buy some couplers and take the ones off of there(Some are not bad to get off). Would it be worth the money and effort would be up to you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bewhole said:


> The wheels on them things do not turn. The couplers do not swivel although you can "Convert" most of them so they will work but it would cost more money. You would have to buy some couplers and take the ones off of there(Some are not bad to get off). Would it be worth the money and effort would be up to you.


They don't turn? OK......Junk huh?
Does the locomotive have a motor or is that the same?

I never came across any that the wheels don't turn, I wonder what they were made for.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Readers digest put them out so you just set them on the shelf to look at.I think back in the 80s or 90s is when they came out. They are not even N scale(A little larger I think)


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

They are not real n scale as stated they only couple to themselves and really don’t even do that. The trucks are fixed straight so they won’t work at all. I got a set in a lot I bought of eBay I wanted a real engine that was in the lot it was worth buying for the one piece I wanted. Those are only good for static display or lay them on their side as a derailment scene. I put mine on a shelf in my office at work. This is the second post this week of somebody buying these things!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would think that the seller SHOULD state that.
Unless he is a you know what. :smilie_daumenneg:

I don't buy much N scale as I have a bunch right now.
If I do I will be sure to ask. :smokin:


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> There is a BigEd and me a Big Ed.
> I have a space between the name.
> There is another member from down under that uses the other one.
> 
> If me your welcome.



So you are the spaced out Big Ed? Cool 
If you posted instrux in another thread on how to upload photos that really helped me thank you. If it was the other BigEd then thanks to him. Us newbies need all the help and gentle feedback we can get 

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nxn said:


> So you are the spaced out Big Ed? Cool
> If you posted instrux in another thread on how to upload photos that really helped me thank you. If it was the other BigEd then thanks to him. Us newbies need all the help and gentle feedback we can get
> 
> Dave


That was me, I PM'ed myself the instructions I made up, as a lot don't know how.
So now I just copy and paste it.
There is a setting in your CP, an image editor, that you can set to the best one.
If your computer can handle it,most new computers can.
Sometimes the paperclip won't show till you do.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

nxn said:


> Thought I had really stolen a great lot of 8 wagons + locomotive for $12 on Ebay. :sold: Nice looking Southern Pacific freight train which was my local railroad company in San Jose pre-merger for all its chequered history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anything with the words "high speed metal" dont even bother these things are a plague on Ebay


----------

